
Data Scraping Studio - Point and click screen scraping tool using CSS selectors - vrathee
http://www.datascraping.co/
======
vrathee
An easy and powerful suite of website scraping. Just point and click element
selectors Chrome app to create web scraping agent with instant extracted data
preview. And then use the desktop app for advance features like batch
crawling, scheduling, multiple website scraping simultaneously and more for
FREE

~~~
brudgers
I started reading the site trying to learn more, but then an uninteresting
popup blocked the its content. As soon as a went to move it out of the way,
another popup blocked even more of the content.

In my opinion, these site behaviors lower the tool's value proposition because
signing up for emails about the product doesn't meet the acute need - scraping
- that drove a visitor to the site. It might be better to offer site visitors
hospitality.

It sounds interesting, but I never got to the point where I could learn that
it was a Chrome app or how it worked.

Anyway, this might make a good "Show HN" if you are looking for additional
feedback.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Good luck.

~~~
vrathee
Agreed with the site hospitality, those popup was added yesterday on demand by
users form [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/data-scraping-
studio](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/data-scraping-studio) to collect the
leads for OS X and API interested users and prioritize accordingly. Will
remove after 2-3 days.

Chrome app documentation is available here :
[http://www.datascraping.co/doc/39/chrome-
extension](http://www.datascraping.co/doc/39/chrome-extension) It was just in
Help center > Documentation

If you've installed the Chrome app, it will automatically take you to the
tutorial.

